# Need Help Putting Together a Parts List



## Ronin713 (Mar 22, 2004)

Alright, first let me say that not everyone gets the oppurtunity that i am being given. That oppurtunity is SPONSORSHIP... I am going to get a loan to buy a 91-94 240SX. Then i get 15g's to play with. So i need help findind the best parts that i can find. 
The main thing is an engine swap 
SR20DET or RB25DET: prices, locations, ect.
Others include the Suspension (including LSD), Body Kit, Wheels, ect., 
I will be open to all ideas. 
Thank you to all who participate!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

it's the end for you fool, watch yourself get flamed. they also gonna say SEARCH, i would help you but this one is so easy. just search using google. if no one helps by then, then ill do something. til then, i wanna see the next 10 post first.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

right hand drive conversion :banana:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wheels shall be *Volks TE37's*...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i have mad pics of volks i took at tuner bash. :thumbup: volk frenzy


----------



## Ronin713 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have already done a lot of SEARCHING i just want a bunch of second opinions! :dumbass:


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.heavythrottle.com/

http://srswap.com/faq.htm

http://www.google.ca/

this could help, I would google "nissan forums" to find other forums and read all the stickeys or faq sections on this topic, then you'll get a few different opinions


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Who is willing to give you a $15,000 sponsorship? I have never heard in my entire life of someone getting sponsored before they have the car, and before its already worked. Hey if these people are throwing out money send them my way. Read my sig. I have more done to my car now on my own dollar than $15,000 can get you. The best deals I get are cost on certain parts, and thats after Ive spent 25k+ on my own. In fact I have a supra in my shop that has over 200k invested in it and he still hasnt been offered sponsorship.


----------



## Ronin713 (Mar 22, 2004)

The guy that is sponsoring me has never sponsored anyone before. The only reason that he is sponsoring me is because i have know him for a really long time and he is like a second father to me. Its more of a friend like sponsor, but he has a business that he can put on my car and it would be fine with his wife.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Antera Type 181 wheels are awesome


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Do something different so the car gets in as many magazines as possible. That way you get a cool car and your sponsor gets a lot of advertising. Everyones happy!

You can go down a number of paths:
Body - Respray, bodykit, panel and light conversions, gull wing or scissor doors, front flip bonnet, vents, widebody, chop top, trick wheels etc

Engine - engine rebuild, engine swap (RB, SR, VQ, Rotary, other turbo), engine polish and cleanup

Stereo - basically either big and loud or high SQ

A popular path is the 'racing hybrid' car that was made popular in Japan. Basically its a racing theme. Useful bodykit (splitters, diffusers etc) combined with a mild to mid tuned turbo (SR with bolt on GT25 variant with shiney bits), big, wide lightweight racing wheels with good rubber and tasteful race style graphics. The difference is the interior is also dont for style and comfort rather than stripped. Retrimmed recaros, quality steering wheel with spacer, quick shift, mild stereo, nice looking gauge set (defi goes a long way here!!)

Have a look at heaps of cars in magazines and get ideas. But remember keep to a theme and keep it tasteful otherwise it will be labelled rice.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

OK Ill ride along on this one. You should "section" your car. Like what they do to old street rods. They cut about a 4 inch section out of the middle of the car and then reweld the top half back onto the bottom half. This gives the car an incredibly low appearance without having the common chop top look.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll make a setup for ur stereo tomrw when i'm bored


----------



## Ronin713 (Mar 22, 2004)

actually I already have the setup for the system. Mostly that is. I'm just not 100% percent about my deck.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what are you running?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey I am running two sets of infiniti perfect 6.1s that I got for free and they sound incredible. I dont know how much they are, but worth looking into.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

silzilla said:


> Hey I am running two sets of infiniti perfect 6.1s that I got for free and they sound incredible. I dont know how much they are, but worth looking into.


didnt mean to quote. oh well.


----------

